# Problème "imagettftext" indéfini

## DarkScytale

Bonsoir,

J'ai un serveur qui tourne sous gentoo depuis près d'un an et j'ai besoin d'une fonction qui ne semble pas exister dans ma version compilée "imagettftext".

Après m'être documenté il semble que cela provienne de gd ainsi que de la lib freetype.

Grace a ufed j'ai positionné "gd" et relancé naivement la compilation (avec emerge) de 

gd

freetype

apache

 -> Jusque là la compilation est ok mais sans modification du résultat (la fonction est toujours inexistante).

Je tente de compiler php et la j'obtiens:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.12 [7.9-r1] USE="recursion-limit%*"

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mta-0

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/imap-c-client-1  USE="ssl"

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/php-5.3.6 [5.2.13] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cli crypt ctype curl curlwrappers fileinfo filter ftp gd gdbm hash iconv ima ipv6 json mysql nls phar posix readline session simplexml soap ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml xsl zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cb -cjk -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -doc -embed (-empress) (-empress-bcs) -enchant (-esoob) -exif -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -iifile -interbase -intl -iodbc -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -ic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -sockets (-solid) -spell -sqlite -sqlite3 (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -zip"

[uninstall    ] dev-lang/php-5.2.13

[blocks b     ] dev-lang/php:5 ("dev-lang/php:5" is blocking dev-lang/php-5.3.6)

[blocks B     ] net-libs/c-client ("virtual/imap-c-client" is blocking net-libs/c-client-2007e)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/netqmail ("virtual/mta" is blocking mail-mta/netqmail-1.06)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/imap-c-client-1', 'merge') pulled in by

    =virtual/imap-c-client-1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.3.6', 'merge')

    =virtual/imap-c-client-1[ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.3.6', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/mta-0', 'merge') pulled in by

    =virtual/mta-0 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.3.6', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Je comprend que j'ai deux éléments bloquants (net-libs/c-client et mail-mta/netqmail) mais malheureusement je les utilise pour mon serveur de mail.

Comment puis-je m'en sortir ?

Merci de votre aide

Sébastien

----------

## netfab

Ton système est t'il à jour ? Chez moi, sur un système stable, si j'essaie d'installer php, c'est la version 5.3.8 qui m'est proposée.

Si ton système te propose la 5.3.6, j'en déduis qu'il n'est pas à jour, et donc que les paquets virtuels ne le sont pas non plus.

Commence par mettre à jour ton système, il y a des chances que ces blocages disparaissent.

----------

## guilc

Toutafé  :Smile: 

d'autant plus que netqmail fournit le virtual mta, donc un simple emerge --sync devrait résoudre le blocage !

Et n'oublie pas de mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce serveur, ce n'est quand même pas un OVH ?

----------

## DarkScytale

Bonsoir,

j'avais effectivement pensé à faire un emerge --sync mais ce la n'a strictement aucun effet sur le emerge php (je viens de ré-essayer maintenant pour être certain).

Et pour répondre à Xavier, oui c'est un serveur hébergé chez OVH.

Sébastien.

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce la config d'OVH (toute pourrie) ou une vraie Gentoo ?

----------

## DarkScytale

Non c'est une gentoo tout ce qu'il y a de plus "normale"  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouf, voilà un problème déjà en moins  :Wink: 

Donc, comme dit précédemment : un ebuild a besoin d'un autre ebuild lors de l'exécution, mais cette dépendance n'a pas été mentionnée. Il te faudra donc trouver le paquet PHP possédant cette fonction et l'intégrer dans ton système.

Mais au préalable, rafraîchis ton système :

```
emerge --sync

emerge -DuNav --with-bdeps y world

dispatch-conf
```

----------

